# اسئلة غبية ...



## +KiMO+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*أسئلة غبﯿة

اذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفﯿد في تخسﯿس الوزن ، فلماذا لم ﯾستفد الفﯿل منها ؟

أنت تركض لﻸمام لتخفﯿض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل ﯾزﯾد وزنك ؟؟؟؟

لماذا الصمغ الشدﯾد الفعالﯿة ﻻ ﯾلتصق باﻷنبوب الذي ﯾحتوﯾه ؟

إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما ﯾقولون ، فأﯾن ﯾجلس المتفرجون ؟

، إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشﯿش المزروع كﯿف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ سؤال غبي جدا

البطﯿخ الذي ﻻ ﯾحتوي بذور ، كﯿف تمت زراعته ؟

نسمع كثﯿراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طﯿب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟

لماذا ﻻ ﯾصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟

لماذا ﯾعقمون اﻹبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم علﯿهم باﻹعدام ؟؟؟؟

) لماذا كان الطﯿارون اﻻنتحارﯾون الﯿابانﯿون الكامﯿكاز ( ﯾرتدون خوذة واقﯿة؟

إذا كان السوبر ماركت ﯾفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرﯾن ، ساعة في الﯿوم لمدة عامٍ كامل

فلماذا وضعت علﯿه اﻷبواب واﻷقفال؟​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*هى فعلا غبية ^_^
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]اذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد  في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم ﯾستفد الفيل منها ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الفيل معندوش دكتور تخسيس بيشتغله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنت تركض للأمام  لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل ﯾزﯾد وزنك ؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا لآ ... الا اذا لو جبت مرشيدير بالعربية العداد يلف بالعكس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا الصمغ الشدﯾد الفعالية ﻻ ﯾلتصق باﻷنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الصمغ والأنبوب ( دونت ميكس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما ﯾقولون ، فأﯾن ﯾجلس المتفرجون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صالة وبلكون وبنوار .... عااااااااااادى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
 إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ سؤال غبي جدا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل زراعة الحشيش يا نبيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
البطيخ  الذي ﻻ ﯾحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنزع البذور من البطيخة قبل زراعتها !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طﯿب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عتمة يعنى النور مقطوع ... عايز عداد السرعة يشتغل أزاى ؟!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا ﻻ ﯾصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمال الهامبرجر دة أية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا يعقمون اﻹبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم  باﻹعدام ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حركات قرعة من الدكاترة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا كان الطﯿارون اﻻنتحارﯾون اليابانيون  الكاميكاز ( ﯾرتدون خوذة واقية ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان عاملين لهم ( غسيل مخ ) ولسة الجرح مالمش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إذا كان السوبر ماركت ﯾفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرﯾن  ساعة في اليوم لمدة عامٍ كامل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا وضعت عليه اﻷبواب واﻷقفال؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وضعت الأبواب علشان يعلقوا عليها لافتة ( مُغلق للصلاة )


[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههه
موضوع طريف جدا
شكرا*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههه
هى اسئله ظريفه اكتر منها غبيه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هى فعلا غبية ^_^
> *​



شوفتي بقي ^ا^


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد  في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم ﯾستفد الفيل منها ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الفيل معندوش دكتور تخسيس بيشتغله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أنت تركض للأمام  لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل ﯾزﯾد وزنك ؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا لآ ... الا اذا لو جبت مرشيدير بالعربية العداد يلف بالعكس*​




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لماذا الصمغ الشدﯾد الفعالية ﻻ ﯾلتصق باﻷنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الصمغ والأنبوب ( دونت ميكس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما ﯾقولون ، فأﯾن ﯾجلس المتفرجون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صالة وبلكون وبنوار .... عااااااااااادى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ سؤال غبي جدا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل زراعة الحشيش يا نبيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



هههههههه مش عارف من غير يا استاذ عبود كنت عملت ايه

بس احلي واحدة



> لماذا كان الطﯿارون اﻻنتحارﯾون الﯿابانﯿون الكامﯿكاز ) ﯾرتدون خوذة واقﯿة ( ؟
> 
> كان عاملﯿن لهم ) غسﯿل مخ ( ولسة الجرح مالمش




عليك قوة اقناع عالية اوي :fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> موضوع طريف جدا
> شكرا*​



شكراً ليك استاذي الغالي


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> هههههههه
> هى اسئله ظريفه اكتر منها غبيه



شكراً اختي الجميلة ماريا للرد في الموضوع و التقييم

نورتي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بجد رااائعه ومضحكه ... 

اشكرك اخي الفاضل


----------



## چاكس (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (19 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد  في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم ﯾستفد الفيل منها ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الفيل معندوش دكتور تخسيس بيشتغله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أنت تركض للأمام  لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل ﯾزﯾد وزنك ؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا لآ ... الا اذا لو جبت مرشيدير بالعربية العداد يلف بالعكس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لماذا الصمغ الشدﯾد الفعالية ﻻ ﯾلتصق باﻷنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الصمغ والأنبوب ( دونت ميكس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما ﯾقولون ، فأﯾن ﯾجلس المتفرجون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صالة وبلكون وبنوار .... عااااااااااادى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



واللة مافى احلة من هيك:act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::boxing::boxing:


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> بجد رااائعه ومضحكه ...
> 
> اشكرك اخي الفاضل




شكراً اختي الحبيبة نجمة


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

چاكس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه



شكراً اخي جاكس علي المرور


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> واللة مافى احلة من هيك:act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::boxing::boxing:



نورت الموضوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

انا الصراحه شللي من الاسئله حماده
ومن اجابات أ/ عبود عليها
حماده تاني خالص


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا الصراحه شللي من الاسئله حماده
> ومن اجابات أ/ عبود عليها
> حماده تاني خالص





انهي انيل يا واثقة :fun_lol:


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد  في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم ﯾستفد الفيل منها ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الفيل معندوش دكتور تخسيس بيشتغله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أنت تركض للأمام  لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل ﯾزﯾد وزنك ؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا لآ ... الا اذا لو جبت مرشيدير بالعربية العداد يلف بالعكس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لماذا الصمغ الشدﯾد الفعالية ﻻ ﯾلتصق باﻷنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الصمغ والأنبوب ( دونت ميكس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما ﯾقولون ، فأﯾن ﯾجلس المتفرجون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صالة وبلكون وبنوار .... عااااااااااادى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


  هههههههه جميله جدا الاجابات دي


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههه الاسئله دمها خفيف وليها اجابات اغبي *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*
اذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفﯿد في تخسﯿس الوزن ، فلماذا لم ﯾستفد الفﯿل منها ؟
عشان مش ماشى على الرجيم اللى قال عليه الدكتور بالظبط 
أنت تركض لﻸمام لتخفﯿض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل ﯾزﯾد وزنك ؟؟؟؟
ممكن برضه ( انت مش انت وانت بتجرى )
لماذا الصمغ الشدﯾد الفعالﯿة ﻻ ﯾلتصق باﻷنبوب الذي ﯾحتوﯾه ؟
عشان مكسوف منها :new6:
إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما ﯾقولون ، فأﯾن ﯾجلس المتفرجون ؟
فى المنور  او يستنوا ويتفرجوا على المسرحية فى التلفاز
، إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشﯿش المزروع كﯿف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ سؤال غبي جدا
دى ممكن تبقى زى ( اللى يتكلم يبقى حمار )
البطﯿخ الذي ﻻ ﯾحتوي بذور ، كﯿف تمت زراعته ؟
بالبلوتوث :smil15:
نسمع كثﯿراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طﯿب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟
ماهى يعنى نور مقطوع يابطاطة 
لماذا ﻻ ﯾصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟
عشان الخداع وحش :new6 لازم يبقى فى فار حقيقى مش نكهة )
لماذا ﯾعقمون اﻹبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم علﯿهم باﻹعدام ؟؟؟؟
حركات قارعة زى ماقال عبود
) لماذا كان الطﯿارون اﻻنتحارﯾون الﯿابانﯿون الكامﯿكاز ( ﯾرتدون خوذة واقﯿة؟
عشان ميبنش انهم قرعين :new6:
إذا كان السوبر ماركت ﯾفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرﯾن ، ساعة في الﯿوم لمدة عامٍ كامل

فلماذا وضعت علﯿه اﻷبواب واﻷقفال؟
عشان لما الحرامى يدخل يسرق يبقى دخل المحل من بابه :smil15:
**وعشان يبقى مغلق للصلاة بردك*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> هههههههه جميله جدا الاجابات دي



انتي احلي ^_^ هههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *هههه الاسئله دمها خفيف وليها اجابات اغبي *



لأ الاجابات ذكية الصراحة


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> اذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفﯿد في تخسﯿس الوزن ، فلماذا لم ﯾستفد الفﯿل منها ؟
> عشان مش ماشى على الرجيم اللى قال عليه الدكتور بالظبط
> أنت تركض لﻸمام لتخفﯿض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل ﯾزﯾد وزنك ؟؟؟؟
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه

صدقيني انت كمان اجاباتك حمادة تالت

علي رأي بتول

و احلي اتنين

بتاعت المحل 

و ديه



> البطﯿخ الذي ﻻ ﯾحتوي بذور ، كﯿف تمت زراعته ؟ بالبلوتوث




ضحكتيني جامد أوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صدقيني انت كمان اجاباتك حمادة تالت
> 
> ...



دا حقيقى ولا بجد ؟!
اصل انا  افتكرته بجد :new6:
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

لأ حقيقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> لأ حقيقي



كويس اصلى افتكرته بجد :smil15:
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هي هي هي هي هيييييييييييي​


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههه ايه الدحكة دي


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مش عارف صدقيني 
البت ديه بتخلي الناس تعمل حاجات غريبة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*اصل انا زى المخدرات 
انتشر واتوغل
^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بظبت كدة​


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههه عند حضرتك حق يا استاذ كيمو مش لاقيه حاجة عدله شويه احسن من المخدرات يا يويو*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 ديسمبر 2013)

الرب يسعدك


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

سيبك منها يا نادو ديه هبلة


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً لحضرتك استاذي الحبيب حبيب


----------

